# se sei bella ti tirano le pietre....



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-5/c...ome-sta-madonna-boschi-bikini-forma-83262.htm



insomma che ad una donna in politica o di potere, a differenza degli uomini, non è permesso né essere bella , né non esserlo abbastanza e devi dare conto di cellulite e smagliature


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

però si vedeva anche da vestita che è fatta molto a pera


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

ma mica si è proposta come soubrette.
prima i commenti insinuano che tu sei bella e quindi scema , poi vanno a sindacare sul tuo culo
aborro


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva;bt10162 ha detto:
			
		

> ma mica si è proposta come soubrette.
> prima i commenti insinuano che tu sei bella e quindi scema , poi vanno a sindacare sul tuo culo
> aborro


lo so, dicevo solo che anche da vestita lo si intuiva bene, non c'era mica bisogno di andare a paparazzarla al mare...vabbè, per vendere giornaletti, sì


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2014)

È bella


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

io mi ricordo quando Amato si dimise ed auspicò che il suo posto fosse preso da una donna, quel bel tomo di Stracchino Veltroni rispondere: speriamo che sia carina.
Andava in pensione il Dottor Sottile e quello sperava che arrivasse una con un bel culo a rimpiazarlo.
Ma basta, davvero, basta.
Dio non voglia che su certi giornali debbano apparire le chiappe di Alfano, ma basta fare riferimento alle caratteristiche fisiche delle donne che non hanno una carriera legata all'immagine fisica.
Io della ministra Boschi mi preoccupo in altro senso.
Chissenefrega se ha la cellulite, se è bella.
Avrà la necessaria accortezza, non avendo, e non è una colpa, troppa esperienza?
In mezzo a tutti quegli squali, saprà muoversi in modo opportuno?
Porca paletta, mica stavamo a guardare la siluette di Spadolini o le orecchie di Andreotti. Io certa stampa la boicotto.


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2014)

però secondo me la ministra dell'istruzione avrebbe dovuto evitare il topless, solo perchè è ministra (non per altri motivi di bellezza o meno)


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

free;bt10166 ha detto:
			
		

> però secondo me la ministra dell'istruzione avrebbe dovuto evitare il topless, solo perchè è ministra (non per altri motivi di bellezza o meno)


c'è stato di peggio, purtroppo... ma di base concordo. Se scegli una certa carriera, devi avere una certa immagine.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

non so, ci devo pensare.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma perchè questo blog giovane e frizzante non si occupa di certe discriminazioni sul lavoro inaccettabili?

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-5/c...nzione-ragazzi-porno-si-vedono-peni-83272.htm


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata;bt10167 ha detto:
			
		

> c'è stato di peggio, purtroppo... ma di base concordo. Se scegli una certa carriera, devi avere una certa immagine.


secondo me chi lavora per lo stato ed è quindi pagato dallo stato dovrebbe essere nazionalista nel senso buono della parola, ovvero comportarsi in modo consono
noi miseri contribuenti invece dovremmo comportarci come un qualsiasi datore di lavoro


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow;bt10169 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma perchè questo blog giovane e frizzante non si occupa di certe discriminazioni sul lavoro inaccettabili?
> 
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-5/c...nzione-ragazzi-porno-si-vedono-peni-83272.htm


mannaggia mi  hai bruciato un 'uscita

senti ma visto che non c'è tebe perché non pubblichi il blog del cattivo ragazzo?


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva;bt10171 ha detto:
			
		

> mannaggia mi  hai bruciato un 'uscita
> 
> senti ma visto che non c'è tebe perché non pubblichi il blog del cattivo ragazzo?


la pivetti aveva preso questo rigore alla lettera , passando poi a sfogarsi nei look più improbabili una volta arrivata in televisione.
grande dualismo.
penso che si possa mantenere il proprio stile contenendo gli eccessi senza sacrificarsi come secondo me ha fatto mara carfagna che si è metodicamente imbruttita.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva;bt10172 ha detto:
			
		

> la pivetti aveva preso questo rigore alla lettera , passando poi a sfogarsi nei look più improbabili una volta arrivata in televisione.
> grande dualismo.
> penso che si possa mantenere il proprio stile contenendo gli eccessi senza sacrificarsi come secondo me ha fatto mara carfagna che si è metodicamente imbruttita.


mi sembra però di ricordare che la pivetti, oltre a cambiare radicalmente look, sia andata in tv a raccontare del suo matrimonio e separazione:unhappy:

ma la carfagna sembra avere qualche problema di salute, forse alla tiroide con quegli occhi...chissà


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

clementina non trovi che la boschi sia bella


----------

